# one question, one request...



## Arch (24 Jul 2007)

Question first: How do you get quotes to quote more than just the last comment in a conversation. I don't want to do it ad nauseum, but sometimes, if it's a while later, it makes sense to have more than just the last remark, for clarity. Is it something to do with the 'multi quote' button? Only I clicked it, and nothing happened...

Request...

Is it possible to stop the smilies dancing about? You can never be sure where each one is going to be, and if the one you want is actually going to be there in the box. Looking at the 'more' box, it seems some are duplicated anyway. Could we possibly have them all locked in place at the side, and staying put? (If it's just a feature of the forum, I'll have to get used to it....)

Still loving the forum though....


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2007)

> How do you get quotes to quote more than just the last comment in a conversation.



Do you mean show different parts of the post you are replying to, like this:



> I don't want to do it ad nauseum, but sometimes, if it's a while later, it makes sense to have more than just the last remark, for clarity.



You have to either quote the full message then manually separate parts of it and wrap quotes around it (which you can do by highlighting the text with the mouse, then clicking the QUOTE icon), or you can copy and paste parts of it by scrolling down and cutting from the original reply at the bottom of the screen.



> Is it something to do with the 'multi quote' button? Only I clicked it, and nothing happened...



No, that's for quoting several replies all at once - you click multi-quote for each one you want to include in your reply.

I'll have a look at the smilies - I just sloshed them into VB as part of the upgrade, and didn't check for duplicates.


----------



## Pete (24 Jul 2007)

I think Arch was asking about _nested_ quotes: thus:


Admin said:


> Do you mean show different parts of the post you are replying to, like this:
> 
> 
> Arch said:
> ...


She's quite right, the forum seems to block you from doing this, although there's nothing to stop you from hard-copying the necessary tags yourself - as per my example.

I agree that multiple nesting of quotes - some people, on other forums, do it for the hell of it, building up absurd quote 'pyramids' - can get exceedingly silly, even if some forums allow it. Perhaps we should stay as we are? Or perhaps limit the nesting to two deep, as per example?

Whatever you decide, I'm sure we can live with it.


----------



## Arch (24 Jul 2007)

Admin said:


> Do you mean show different parts of the post you are replying to, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to either quote the full message then manually separate parts of it and wrap quotes around it (which you can do by highlighting the text with the mouse, then clicking the QUOTE icon), or you can copy and paste parts of it by scrolling down and cutting from the original reply at the bottom of the screen.



No, I know how to do that, I mean to have quotes 'nested'. So if I say something, and Patrick says something cheeky in reply, and I want to quote both his reply and my original remark. Other people seem to be able to do it, but if I quote a post with a quote in it, I only get the new text in the post, not the quote in it...



> No, that's for quoting several replies all at once - you click multi-quote for each one you want to include in your reply.
> 
> I'll have a look at the smilies - I just sloshed them into VB as part of the upgrade, and didn't check for duplicates.



Cheers!


----------



## Shaun (24 Jul 2007)

Ahh, I see what you mean now ... and yes, there's a bit of a trick to it - it's not something that's intuitive.

I'll see if there is anything we can do to improve it 

I'll also see if I can sort out the random smilies - I never noticed them hopping around before ... little bu**gers 

*Turns out that there's an order for smilies, and if you set them all to 1 (which it does by default) they appear in a random order. I'll sort it. *


----------



## Arch (24 Jul 2007)

Admin said:


> Ahh, I see what you mean now ... and yes, there's a bit of a trick to it - it's not something that's intuitive.
> 
> I'll see if there is anything we can do to improve it
> 
> ...



Aw, that's almost cute, the idea of the little things dodging about of their own free will. But I'd rather have them ficed - otherwsie I go to click on one and it's not there, and I get confused, being a bear of little brain in some matters...

Does this mean you have to fix a rank for them? I think 'oops' needs to be near the top, that seems to get used a lot. And the wink...


----------



## Arch (24 Jul 2007)

> Is that a medical procedure?




D'oh!

X and c are next to each other...


----------



## bonj2 (27 Jul 2007)

Arch said:


> Question first: How do you get quotes to quote more than just the last comment in a conversation. I don't want to do it ad nauseum, but sometimes, if it's a while later, it makes sense to have more than just the last remark, for clarity. Is it something to do with the 'multi quote' button? Only I clicked it, and nothing happened...


Yes, I've requested this further up aswell. I think it's something we all want.


----------



## Arch (27 Jul 2007)

bonj said:


> Yes, I've requested this further up aswell. I think it's something we all want.



No, as soon as I saw you wanted it, I changed my mind....

I certainly wouldn't want to see it done ad nauseum - I think a limit of two nested quotes would be enough, normally. But as Paul says, we can manage without, and apparently, we can do it manually,

or in other words, twice a year...

And if anyone gets that joke, they had the same Peter Sellars LP as my Mum and Dad did...


----------

